# Чем чреват depclean?

## User Unknown

система живая и ходячая.. немного подправил в make.conf USE флаги.. убрал не нужные... вооот.. теперь вопрос.. что дальше? :Smile: 

----------

## viy

emerge -pv --newuse world даст список пакетов, USE-флаги которых изменились. Посмотри, можешь пересобрать что-нить.

Не совсем понимаю, при чем тут depclean?

----------

## User Unknown

в хаутушке какой-то было написано, что после изменения флагов необходим депклин... вот и вспомнился...

----------

## User Unknown

Спасибо.. всё пересобирается! :Wink: 

----------

## viy

На самом деле, меня давно волнует вопрос, почему если я пол года использовал fluxbox, потом ушел с него и грохнул руками, emerge -Dpuv world мне постоянно его подпихивает.

Судя по всему, какой-то из установленных пакетов его "хочет", вот только как найти --- какой?.. Что-то я в прострации...

Хм... fluxbox не совсем удачный пример даже, т.к. удаление его из world-файла спасает ситуацию. Другой пример: app-shells/bash-completion-config. Я, конечно, догадываюсь, кто его хочет, но дело принципа --- пусть мне emerge об этом скажет  :Wink: 

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> Судя по всему, какой-то из установленных пакетов его "хочет", вот только как найти --- какой?.. Что-то я в прострации...

 

я например такой трюк использую - помещаю того кого хотят в /etc/portage/package.mask и тогда emerge ругается что не может выполнить зависимости такого-то пакета...

----------

## viy

Хм, замысловато.

Спасибо, помогает.

----------

## lefsha

 *viy wrote:*   

> Судя по всему, какой-то из установленных пакетов его "хочет", вот только как найти --- какой?.. Что-то я в прострации...
> 
> 

 

emerge -uDatv world

опиция t подскажет

----------

## Xelainis

 *viy wrote:*   

> пусть мне emerge об этом скажет 

 

Не царское это дело.

emerge gentoolkit

man qpkg

----------

## viy

Читал я man qpkg, но как найти пакет, которму надо bash-completion-config я не нашел.

Можно пример?

----------

## Xelainis

 *viy wrote:*   

> Читал я man qpkg, но как найти пакет, которму надо bash-completion-config я не нашел.
> 
> Можно пример?

 

$ qpkg -I -v -f "/etc/profile"

sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.12 *

$

$qpkg -I -v -fp "profile"

dev-lang/erlang-9c-r2 *

dev-lang/python-2.3.3-r1 *

net-fs/samba-3.0.2a-r2 *

sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.12 *

sys-apps/util-linux-2.12-r4 *

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.25-r2 *

sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9 *

$

$qpkg -I -v  -q bash-comletion-config

app-shells/bash-completion-config-0.7

DEPENDED ON BY:

        dev-util/subversion-1.1.1-r3

app-shells/bash-completion-config-0.8

DEPENDED ON BY:

        dev-util/subversion-1.1.1-r3

$ qpkg --help

  -q,  --query-deps     display all installed packages

                        depending on selected packages

----------

## Xelainis

 *Xelainis wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   Читал я man qpkg, но как найти пакет, которму надо bash-completion-config я не нашел.
> 
> Можно пример? 
> 
> $ qpkg -I -v -f "/etc/profile"
> ...

 

Да! И чуть не забыл: зачитывание манов вслух --- 50 баксов в час.

----------

## viy

```
pc311x1 root # qpkg -I -v -q bash-completion-config 

pc311x1 root # qpkg -I -v -q app-shells/bash-completion-config

pc311x1 root # 
```

Хм, фишка не проходит, установлен app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.0.

Вроде пакет не установлен, пробую иначе:

```
pc311x1 root # qpkg -v -q app-shells/bash-completion-config

app-shells/bash-completion-config-0.7

DEPENDED ON BY:

app-shells/bash-completion-config-0.8

DEPENDED ON BY:
```

Тоже самое с ключом -U.

В результате выходит, что это решение не подходит, поскольку применимо только к установленным пакетам, если судить по man qpkg.

Метод ba дает все, что надо:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-shells/bash-completion-config" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-shells/bash-completion-config-0.7 (masked by: package.mask)

- app-shells/bash-completion-config-0.8 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-gfx/scrot-0.8" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild media-gfx/scrot-0.8

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.
```

P.S. И грубить насчет зачитывания man'ов не стоит.

----------

## Xelainis

[quote="viy"]P.S. И грубить насчет зачитывания man'ов не стоит.[/quote]

Какие все нервные пошли. 

ЗЫ Смайлики раставить по вкусу.

Hint: будь сложнее, и люди от тебя потащатся.

----------

## Xelainis

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> В результате выходит, что это решение не подходит, поскольку применимо только к установленным пакетам, если судить по man qpkg.
> 
> 

 

Как вариант:

find /var/db/pkg -name "*.ebuild" -exec grep -Ho "completion" "{}" ";"

----------

## viy

Да, спасибо, но все же не совсем то.

У меня есть полное имя пакета, grep по нему ничего не выдает. А баловаться с отсеканиями разных частей строки для grep'а --- уже не выход.

Вообщем, надо либо делать так, как ba советует, либо руками в ebuild'ах ковыряться  :Confused: 

----------

